
Why don't Google sell SSL certs? – After awesome Google Domains service - guoqiang2
In Short:
I had very good experiences so far with Google Domains, now why don&#x27;t they offer SSL certs?<p>TL;DR:
I use Google Domains to buy&#x2F;transfer domains recently for friends and small clients which only need a basic website, and I have very good experiences with Google Domains.<p>It has very clean UI, very simple and easy to use, straightforward, no hassle, no bullshit.<p>Flat rate at $12 for .com domain per year, with Private registry for free. 
($20 for .me domain, and might have limited TLD or a bit higher rate comparing to others, but still cheap)<p>No COUPON whatsoever, just flat rate for every year.<p>(I&#x27;m laughing at GoDaddy which trick you get x% discount on the first year and get much higher rate next year. And you keep getting emails about expiring domains&#x2F;and discount codes if you wait till the last day.)<p>No upsale. It offers partners site like wix.com, weebly.com, squarespace.com if you want to host website there. Or you can use Google App engine or any VPS to host website.<p>Another benefit is to easily integrate the Gmail for Business&#x2F;Google Apps for Work.<p>So, now, why don&#x27;t offer SSL certificates?<p>They have our Gmail, Google+, and they have very good ideas about who we are and can easily verify our identifies, to issue a Class-2 or wild char Certs. Don&#x27;t they?
======
carbide
I certainly couldn't answer why, but I wouldn't exactly be surprised if they
added it to their lineup. $12 isn't that great by the way -- depending on your
needs, have you looked at NameCheap.com? I used them for a bunch of my own
domains, including their DNS service -- my needs are modest and the traffic
hitting my sites is beyond low, but at less than $9 to register a .COM and
free DNS it's really hard to argue with.

I used to use DynDNS (of course I've been using them since way-back-when in
the modem days for dynamically updated sub-domain services), I got away from
them just recently.. way too pricey for my needs, especially considering I
needed to do multiple domains.

Google Apps for Work/GMail are both easy to integrate regardless of whos
holding on to your records or hosting your name server, I don't think that
should ever be an issue.

How's the "Google App engine"? I use Cloud9, and its unbearably slow -- but
who knows what they pay for and how much they overload their machines with
containers.

~~~
TheGrimDerp1
app engine, compute, containers and all their VM offerings seem pretty solid -
I like them better than Heroku. great ui, etc. That being said, I only messed
with it for the free 2 month trial period, so ymmv

------
wichlyc
That's a great one. Thanks for posting because I myself think they would do
well with SSL, I'm sure a lot of people would definitely try it out. :) By the
way, may be contacting NameCheap would be good.

